# Sweet Fox Terrier has until 2/10 Cobie is SOOOO adorable Ohio



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/02/february-8-2009-this-adoreable-fox.html


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

bette please contact me--I am trying to get Kobe our of there- but I am in FL.
I know time is short..please PM me or reply to this message ASAP and I will tell you what I am trying to do
Beth


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

I pmed you and gave you my e-mail.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww! I hope the 2 of you are able to save Cobies life! I'll be watching for updates!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

yea!!! Cobie found a home.
We "had his back" in case he didn't- but he was adopted today.
hip hip hooray


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm very glad to hear that! Hope he's well loved & taken care of in his new home!


----------

